# Can rats eat coconut?



## Mrm911

I gave my 2 girls 2 small pieces of raw fresh coconut. The reason I did was I put in my hand and they would not stop licking it so I put in a piece and harper took it then I retrieved it and broke it into 2 pieces so the can each have one. Harper would not give it up without a fight. They seem to be fine but I have a lot more coconut so I going to make sure I can.give it to them.this time


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Yes, coconut is fine as a treat.


----------

